# 430EX II Going Out?



## libertyranger (Mar 21, 2012)

Is Canon going to stop producing the 430 EX II. Called my local Best Buy to go and get one tomorrow and they said they were not receiving any more stock of them since Canon has a new flash out (the 600 I presume). Anyone hear or know anything about this? would it be a bad idea to get a 430ex II now?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 21, 2012)

Ahhh yes, the brilliant folks at Best Buy. 

It's very unlikely. Canon will probably discontinue the 580EX II since the 600EX-RT is a replacement, but the 430EX II is a rung down on the ladder.


----------



## ryanjennings (Mar 21, 2012)

I bought one a few days ago on canon direct's clearance page. Made me wonder what the plan was for the 430.


----------



## peederj (Mar 21, 2012)

I suspect they'll have a new one that uses radio control alongside a new Rebel that uses radio control by May.


----------



## Stevo2008 (Mar 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ahhh yes, the brilliant folks at Best Buy.
> 
> It's very unlikely. Canon will probably discontinue the 580EX II since the 600EX-RT is a replacement, but the 430EX II is a rung down on the ladder.


Is it safe to assume that the price of 580 EX II will go below $400 after 600EX-RT is available this April? I also heard about non RT 600EX. May be it will sell at same price point as current 580EX II.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 22, 2012)

Unless they are making a 430 version of the RC flash similar to the 600EX but smaller and "affordable". Until then I dont see them getting rid of this flash unit.


----------



## libertyranger (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I bought a 430 EX II yesterday at my local photography shop. It looks great on my T3i. I'm am really liking it. I also ordered a diffuser on Amazon. It's a little cap. I'm shooting a wedding saturday as a backup shooter and I can already see how this flash is really going to help get some nice shots.

Also, I wanted to get a Gary Fong diffuser for the wedding but couldn't afford it at the moment. Anyone use on of those? They worth getting? The little diffuser cap I bought was only 11 bucks on Amazon


----------



## epiieq1 (Mar 22, 2012)

libertyranger said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I bought a 430 EX II yesterday at my local photography shop. It looks great on my T3i. I'm am really liking it. I also ordered a diffuser on Amazon. It's a little cap. I'm shooting a wedding saturday as a backup shooter and I can already see how this flash is really going to help get some nice shots.
> 
> Also, I wanted to get a Gary Fong diffuser for the wedding but couldn't afford it at the moment. Anyone use on of those? They worth getting? The little diffuser cap I bought was only 11 bucks on Amazon



I use one indoors, and it actually works pretty well. Some love it, some feel you should bounce the flash. In the rooms I typically use it in, it works fairly well and gives good coverage without being overly harsh (unless you're VERY close up).


----------

